# eth0 not starting on boot

## fuzz

I'm having the same problem with dhcp

```
* failed to bring up eth0 up

*ERROR: Problem starting need services

     "netmount" was not started

*ERROR: Problem starting need services

     "sshd" was not started
```

when I do a ifconfig it also only shows the lo stuff nothing on eth0 untill I enter dhcpcd

----------

## klieber

 *fuzz wrote:*   

> when I do a ifconfig it also only shows the lo stuff nothing on eth0 untill I enter dhcpcd

 

Your message isn't clear -- eth0 doesn't work on boot up, but when you enter "dhcpd" at the command line, then everything works fine?  If so, then your dhcp client isn't started as part of the boot process.  This has been discussed before in the forums.  Check the archives.

--kurt

----------

